

Stories of People Occupying Wall Street - cjy
http://wearethe99percent.tumblr.com

======
cjy
Too much student debt is a reoccurring theme in these stories. Part of me
thinks how can someone be so foolish to incur $100,000 in student debt without
getting in marketable skills? But, the other part of me blames the
schools/government that provide the loans and promote the idea that education,
at any cost, is worth it.

